# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Naaja

## Bjoern

N

----------


## Bjoern

nei?

----------


## Bjoern

Oh Okay, not a great turn out of answers Haha. . well IF anybody who has an interest in Scandinavian languages. ESPECIALLY norwegian please contact me 
AND ALSO scandinavians contact me also haha 
TUSIND TAKK   ::   ::

----------


## Kamion

Okej Bj

----------


## Bjoern

Yes i can understand the majority of that. Cool. . .well as i said my norwegian is a little rusty heehhee   ::   so. . well i have lived nearly all my life here. You knwo, i do chat with my mum in norwegian sometimes. . but her partner is scottish so therefore never at home. . .and we dont exactly get on great hehe. 
Well. . i practice actually quite a lot but as ever. . stupid grammar is a problem hehe 
Thanks for the reply daniel   :: 
Hehe, Oh i know one swedish phrase i think. Tack S

----------


## Bjoern



----------


## selters

Jeg er norsk og kan pr

----------

::   ::   ::  hei bjorn. 
jeg vil gjerne a vaere din vennine, jeg bare snakker norks en litt men jeg studerer mye. 
likevel min laerer er i norge og jeg kan ikke praktisere. 
jeg hoper du er bra. ha det bra venn

----------


## brett

Wow, everyone's putting the 'mitt', din' after the noun (and an article thrown in). eg. 'navnet mitt' instead of 'mitt navn'. Is this how Norwegian works?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Yes and no. You can say "mitt navn": 
mitt navn er Brett - My name is Brett 
But you can also say: 
navnet mitt er Brett - My name is Brett (lit. the name of mine is Brett) 
Of course the more commen way to say "my name" is: 
Jeg heter Brett - My name is Brett (lit. I am called Brett)

----------


## Zhenya

Yes "att heta" (to be called) is a verb... 
In Swedish, to say "namnet mitt

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

In Swedish, can you say: 
Bilen min er gr

----------


## Kamion

You say "min bil

----------


## brett

Not even Danish uses the "navnet mitt er..." word order. Though, my knowledge of Danish is lesser than of Swedish. But, that is why it surprised me, because neither of Norways neighbours use it, so it was quite interseting to see. I wonder if Icelandic uses a similar word order.  Norway is Iceland's prime Scandinavian heritage, isn't it? It is often said that Icelandic is what all the Scandinavian languages would have been like a thousand years ago. Maybe that's an exageration, but there's at least truth in Icelandic being the most archaic of all these languages.

----------


## Zhenya

Yes certainly, one understands words here and there of icelandic, in the otherwise nice encrypted nordic feeling it has got to it. Say typically old Swedish/Nordic names, and it all sound like icelandic to me  ::   Einar, Gunnar, Orvar, Ragnar.... 
Well, since "Heter" is a verb, it's kind of difficult to translate it satisfactory to english, which doesn't uses a verb here...

----------


## Zhenya

But doesn't Norwegians also use the word order "min bil

----------


## Zhenya

In fact in many movies, perhaps not the latest ones, I have seen this wordorder, especially when sounding serious and "ponders poetically"  
I think noone have any problems with understanding this: "bilarna mina voro gr

----------

